# RIP Merle



## FAY (Jul 31, 2013)

RIP Merle. I know she was only a rat, but I shed a tear. You were special. We were never able to replicate your colour, no matter how many combos for breeding ( son to mum etc)...you died of natural causes, you were so spoilt and loved your treats and never knew the fear of being eaten by a snake..we will miss you xxx


----------



## Becca-Marie (Jul 31, 2013)

Sorry for your loss she was very cute

Sent from my LG-P690f using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Grogshla (Jul 31, 2013)

sorry for your loss Fay.  Such a cute little pet


----------



## sharky (Jul 31, 2013)

RIP Merle, play and eat all of the rattie treats you desire over the rainbow bridge. Hugs to you fay xx

She was absolutely stunning, almost like a roan. I can tell she was so special to you, so beautiful too.


----------



## Maxwell (Jul 31, 2013)

Im glad im not the only one that forms a bond with the rodent parents that breed for feeding.


----------



## Narelle (Jul 31, 2013)

I lost my little Mousey a few weeks ago. He was nearly 2.75 years old! So sorry for your loss. 

Curious, Was she deaf as deafness is common in merled dogs. My Mousey was blind from birth.

View attachment 294249
View attachment 294250


----------



## Amelia (Aug 3, 2013)

Narelle said:


> Curious, Was she deaf as deafness is common in merled dogs.



Sorry to sway the topic but in response to your comment, deafness in merle dogs is a direct consequence of the colour, in merle to merle matings the resulting puppies will carry the double merle gene thus having a 25% chance at having no eyes, malformed eyes or being deaf. Not to mention the breeder will probably have a few dead puppies to show for their wonderful breeding practices. Instead of being celebrated in breeds like Aussie Shepherds, Scotch Collies, Danes, Borders etc it should be regarded as animal cruelty.


----------



## Rogue5861 (Aug 3, 2013)

Amelia said:


> Sorry to sway the topic but in response to your comment, deafness in merle dogs is a direct consequence of merle to merle matings, you breed two merle dogs together, the resulting puppies will carry the double merle gene thus having a 25% chance at having no eyes, malformed eyes or being deaf. Not to mention the breeder will probably have a few dead puppies to show for their wonderful breeding practices. Instead of being celebrated in breeds like Aussie Shepherds, Scotch Collies, Danes, Catahoulas, Borders etc it should be regarded as animal cruelty.



Yes it should be. Breeding practices like you have described should be frowned upon and it should really something you can get a fine for, it's unethical and they should be punished.


Rick


----------



## Amelia (Aug 3, 2013)

Rogue5861 said:


> Yes it should be. Breeding practices like you have described should be frowned upon and it should really something you can get a fine for, it's unethical and they should be punished.
> 
> 
> Rick



Unfortunately the doggy pageant world dominates the health of our dogs.


----------



## Rogue5861 (Aug 3, 2013)

Amelia said:


> Unfortunately the doggy pageant world dominates the health of our dogs.



Yes it does. Look at pugs and dachshunds for example, so many problems it isn't funny due to people breeding specific traits (height, length, colour, temperament).


Rick


----------



## LaDeDah (Aug 3, 2013)

Rogue5861 said:


> Yes it does. Look at pugs and dachshunds for example, so many problems it isn't funny due to people breeding specific traits (height, length, colour, temperament).
> 
> 
> Rick



You mentioned pugs, but I have never heard of problems with them due to breed specific traits? I know the King Charles often have problems due to their enlarged brains relative to their skull. And sorry for your loss fay, she was a real doll.


----------



## Rogue5861 (Aug 3, 2013)

Naomi said:


> You mentioned pugs, but I have never heard of problems with them due to breed specific traits? I know the King Charles often have problems due to their enlarged brains relative to their skull. And sorry for your loss fay, she was a real doll.



Pugs have major breathing problems, especially as they age. Costing most owners some expensive surgerys.


Rick


----------



## LaDeDah (Aug 3, 2013)

Rogue5861 said:


> Pugs have major breathing problems, especially as they age. Costing most owners some expensive surgerys.
> 
> 
> Rick



Ah I get you now! Explains why my little one sounds like a truck when she sleeps!


----------



## GeckoJosh (Aug 3, 2013)

What a cool looking rat, could being a Chimera cause this patterning maybe?


----------



## Amelia (Aug 4, 2013)

Naomi said:


> Ah I get you now! Explains why my little one sounds like a truck when she sleeps!



Pugs struggle to cool their own body temperature & to breathe, they have crowded dentition, eyes are prone to popping out, their iconic fawn colouring is associated with skin problems, they have not one, two but three different types of dwarfism (micromelic, achondroplasia, ateliosis). These lovely characteristics are the breeds standard, in other words you can blame trends within the dog showing community & ultimately the kennel clubs that govern it all.

I really don't want to flood Fays thread even further with dog talk, perhaps I'll start a new thread.


----------



## wokka (Aug 4, 2013)

Rogue5861 said:


> Yes it should be. Breeding practices like you have described should be frowned upon and it should really something you can get a fine for, it's unethical and they should be punished.
> 
> 
> Rick


Do blind or deaf dogs suffer?? Is this just an antromorphic statement?


----------



## ingie (Aug 4, 2013)

They do suffer if they are punished by having an owner not able to cope with their special needs. Imagine training a congenitally blind dog. Or an owner getting frustrated with a deaf dog that they can't control in exciting situations. I imagine there may be higher rates of dog abuse with deaf and blind dogs.


----------



## Rogue5861 (Aug 4, 2013)

wokka said:


> Do blind or deaf dogs suffer?? Is this just an antromorphic statement?



Being a special needs animal I'm sure they would if the owner was unaware or unable to provide necessary care.


Rick


----------



## Amelia (Aug 4, 2013)

wokka said:


> Do blind or deaf dogs suffer?? Is this just an antromorphic statement?



If I asked you would you rather be able to see, hear or not I'm guessing you'd opt for seeing & hearing, if we can avoid breeding deaf & blind animals why aren't we?


----------

